# Pedal Revival



## JWick (Nov 9, 2022)

Finally got some time to cleanup some pedals I’ve been sitting on from EBAY.   Nothing special but they were cheap.  They are going on a rider and I do think they cleaned up pretty good

some before and after pics


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2022)

Nice clean up


----------

